# Anavar...Works



## REXORE (Jul 1, 2010)

For those of you who say Anavar does not add any mass i have to say youre full of shit, I been looking for test for months then 3 weeks ago i found some Var i had from last year i never used so i said "fuck it" and started taking 40mg a day low and behold i weigh myself and bam 7lbs just like that. Just my 2cents!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 1, 2010)

nice!


----------



## unclem (Jul 1, 2010)

wow thats awesome bro. iam sorry did you say u used just 40mg var nothing else? if so thats great. i love var, but i loves my syd group winni injects. do a cycle of winni inject and test susp and var youll be hard as a rock. craig titus took that up until the show , i cant remember wat show but he loved it.


----------



## nd2bhge (Jul 1, 2010)

pretty cool ive never used var but ive been tossing around the idea!!


----------



## fredlabrute (Jul 1, 2010)

How much of it will you keep when you'll come off...Running 75mg ed anavar and the bellyfat shredding effects were no hype...Like the stuff!


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 1, 2010)

Got a friend interested in some Var, does it shred the belly fat aswell as add a little lean?

I'm not sure I myself would use it as I have heard its pretty bad on lipids, anyone had blood done while using it?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm interested in Var doses . . whats the consensus?


----------



## ROID (Jul 2, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I'm interested in Var doses . . whats the consensus?



50mg ED is a good starting point.


----------



## ROID (Jul 2, 2010)

REXORE said:


> For those of you who say Anavar does not add any mass i have to say youre full of shit, I been looking for test for months then 3 weeks ago i found some Var i had from last year i never used so i said "fuck it" and started taking 40mg a day low and behold i weigh myself and bam 7lbs just like that. Just my 2cents!



what brand did you use ?


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 2, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I'm interested in Var doses . . whats the consensus?


50-80 mgs a day,but at those doses it's pretty expensive.


----------



## REXORE (Jul 2, 2010)

Im on 40 myself and staying on that dose. I got my test and started running it finaly..... going to run the Var and test en/cyp for 3 months. Var is good for me do it its antiwasting effects and with my job i might not be able to eat every2/3 hours or even dare i say it MISS A MEAL  I have been told to stay below 70Mg to avoid liver toxic effects/stress.


----------



## REXORE (Jul 2, 2010)

Roid, I use BD they knockoffs but the real thing.


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 2, 2010)

what do you mean antiwasting effects? Do you have aids ?I also know people that have taken 100mgs a day& had no liver issues it's the mildest of all the orals.In my experience it's useless and expensive at less than 50mgs ed.


----------



## REXORE (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah...I have aids... No i do no have fucking aids, thank god.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 2, 2010)

REXORE said:


> Yeah...I have aids... I wished that monkey had worn a condom . . .


 
Maybe you need to up your dose . .


----------



## Saney (Jul 2, 2010)

My dad (whom I live off of like a Parasite) told me that I should cut my Anavar with Cocain for a anti-catabolic effect


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 2, 2010)

the appetite-suppression quailities would turn you into a reverse-bodybuilder!

GICH!


----------



## REXORE (Jul 3, 2010)

appetite-suppression? I wish man, i starved like all the time. Yes Var allows you to diet hard without lossing the lean mass you would just dieting without it. Also you guys should look into a product called juven 8 grams of glutamine and arginine, more anti wasting.


----------



## fredlabrute (Jul 3, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I'm interested in Var doses . . whats the consensus?


For full effects,dosage should be anywhere between 75mg and 120mg ed!Below 50 mg you're just wasting money and should go with Winny even if i hate that crap...


----------



## Haveboards (Jul 4, 2010)

Are you running var with anything else?  

Does the "no test no cycle" theory work here?

Sorry for the newb questions.  Anavar sounds great from what I have read so far.  Can it be used alone for the purpose of a cut?  

If I'm looking to drop the belly fat and get lean before a cycle of test.  

What are the bad effect on lipids?  Lipids are fats right? errrr I don't get it.  Anyone explain this.....

I have read it is also relative mild on the liver, and also that it can be liver toxic.  Which one is it?

There must be more to it than this.  I can sense there are bad connatations with using Anavar but it sounds exactly like what I need right now.  

Cheers


----------



## ROID (Jul 4, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> For full effects,dosage should be anywhere between 75mg and 120mg ed!Below 50 mg you're just wasting money and should go with Winny even if i hate that crap...



Why do you think this ?


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Haveboards said:


> Are you running var with anything else?
> 
> Does the "no test no cycle" theory work here?
> 
> ...


 

It means the lipids as in bad fats mate, but for your cholesterol, it pretty much crushes the good stuff from what I have read and from what some genius gear guys told me, one whom is on here.


----------



## Haveboards (Jul 4, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> It means the lipids as in bad fats mate, but for your cholesterol, it pretty much crushes the good stuff from what I have read and from what some genius gear guys told me, one whom is on here.




Ahhhhh.  So it basically raises your cholesterol levels.  So is this a reversible side?

How long would be considered pro longed use?  

Would a 6 week cycle of Var be considered too long.  I'm interested to see if anyone has checked had their bloods checked before/after a cycle of var.

I'm still on the fence on this one.  For some one not really looking to get huge.  Var sounds like a relative safe and effective drug to get lean and possibly gain a couple of lbs.   I presume that this would be stacked well with a cycle of test e or even better test p right?


----------



## chesty4 (Jul 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> But anytime i start a tren cycle, i lose like 2 inches off my waist.



And that's a _bad_ thing?


----------



## unclem (Jul 4, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> For full effects,dosage should be anywhere between 75mg and 120mg ed!Below 50 mg you're just wasting money and should go with Winny even if i hate that crap...


 
i take 90mg ed sometimes more depending on what iam running it with. i only use var for bridging or cutting cycle. but i totally agree with this post. imho. but i like winni at 75mg a day oral or 100mg eod inject.


----------



## fredlabrute (Jul 4, 2010)

Saney said:


> My dad (whom I live off of like a Parasite) told me that I should cut my Anavar with Cocain for a anti-catabolic effect


That was the easiest way to attain your ideal bodyweight Saney!


----------



## Dusters (Jul 4, 2010)

Haveboards said:


> Ahhhhh. So it basically raises your cholesterol levels. So is this a reversible side?


 
No, actually it lowers your HDL.


----------



## REXORE (Jul 4, 2010)

Not at 50mg and below it dont lower it. Least not with me. Infact, i showed only a 15 point raise in my LDL and my HDL was 57 10 weeks in to a sust cycle! hows about them apples brother!


----------



## REXORE (Jul 4, 2010)

And yes Just started running test en 8 days ago.


----------



## Dusters (Jul 5, 2010)

REXORE said:


> Not at 50mg and below it dont lower it. Least not with me. Infact, i showed only a 15 point raise in my LDL and my HDL was 57 10 weeks in to a sust cycle! hows about them apples brother!


 
What was your anavar dose, and did you run it for the entire 10 weeks?


----------



## REXORE (Jul 5, 2010)

No No just running 40mg a day been almost 4 weeks now, im going to run it another month test should kick in 100% by then.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 13, 2010)

dave 236 said:


> what do you mean antiwasting effects? Do you have aids ?I also know people that have taken 100mgs a day& had no liver issues it's the mildest of all the orals.In my experience it's useless and expensive at less than 50mgs ed.


 

Anavar is broken down in the kidneys not the liver.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 13, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> For full effects,dosage should be anywhere between 75mg and 120mg ed!Below 50 mg you're just wasting money and should go with Winny even if i hate that crap...


 

50-100mg ED is fine.  At 100mg daily you will notice a lot of abdominal fat being shed.

Winstrol does not have this effect, this is why they are totally different.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 13, 2010)

REXORE said:


> No No just running 40mg a day been almost 4 weeks now, im going to run it another month test should kick in 100% by then.


 

Orals usually fully kick in within 10 days.


----------



## elite_guy (Jul 17, 2010)

Good to hear.  I'm starting a cycle as soon as I get my order shipped to me.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 18, 2010)

Dusters said:


> No, actually it lowers your HDL.


 This is exactly right. Anavar absolutely crushes HDL even at low doses (10mg daily) I have never seen anavar add 7 lbs in 3 weeks at any dose. Sounds like a placebo effect the OP is having.


----------



## 45ACP (Jul 18, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> Anavar is broken down in the kidneys not the liver.


We all know that the use of Gear can have side effects, but my question ChocolateThunder is Anavar exceptionally hard on the kidneys?

And if the answer is Yes, should someone with elevated BUN results on their bloodwork avoid Anavar?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Built (Jul 18, 2010)

A question I'm curious to have answered is this: what happens to a man who runs 50mg of 'var daily for say two months, then goes off? Does he need PCT, or is this such a small dose that he doesn't really shut down hard? Would it be at all worthwhile to run HCG during or after such a "cycle"?


----------



## Dusters (Jul 18, 2010)

I've never run an all oral cycle, but from what I've heard, 6-8 week var cycles are easy to recover from.  HCG would only help, and would probably make you feel better during the cycle.  From what I've heard, somethimes guys start feeling shitty after a while due to low natty test.  Yes, anavar does suppress, just like any AAS.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 19, 2010)

45ACP said:


> We all know that the use of Gear can have side effects, but my question ChocolateThunder is Anavar exceptionally hard on the kidneys?
> 
> And if the answer is Yes, should someone with elevated BUN results on their bloodwork avoid Anavar?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 
Define "exceptionally hard" on the kidneys.  This med was originally designed for children, burn victims and HIV patients.

Personally, I don't think it is that bad, you could take some cranberry extract if you're really worried about it.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 19, 2010)

Built said:


> A question I'm curious to have answered is this: what happens to a man who runs 50mg of 'var daily for say two months, then goes off? Does he need PCT, or is this such a small dose that he doesn't really shut down hard? Would it be at all worthwhile to run HCG during or after such a "cycle"?


 
It won't sut you down really hard like tren, deca or npp but it still will.

Hcg wouldn't hurt, I think you may be able to get by without it.

3 weeks of clomid would probably be in order.


----------



## Built (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for this. What dosing on the clomid?


----------



## ZECH (Jul 19, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> It won't sut you down really hard like tren, deca or npp but it still will.
> 
> Hcg wouldn't hurt, I think you may be able to get by without it.
> 
> 3 weeks of clomid would probably be in order.



Exactly. ANY oral will cause shutdown of natural test and it would be wise to use some sort of pct to get back to normal.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 19, 2010)

Also like Heavy said, about any oral will tank blood lipids. This is the most important factor IMO concerning health while on cycle.


----------



## Built (Jul 19, 2010)

Noted. I'm gathering info for a buddy of mine. How much clomid for the three weeks - suggestions?


----------



## circa58 (Jul 19, 2010)

My first use of Anavar was from the doc, he gave me a scrip and this was the first most subtle scrip he gave me,,,,,, after 6-weeks, the cycle stopped and I took 4 weeks off, then I can back to the doc and went to Winstrol, D-bol etc.


My .02 cents is , unless you are in professional competition,,, anavar is a great tool with no side effects at least for me.,,,, d-bol, wintsrol, & others etc = shrunken testes, acne, etc.

My usage was from 1985-1990,, so if I could tag some Anavar I know from history that I would burn fat, and get rock hard,,,

and how big YOU get is based on hard hard YOU train and how well YOU eat, and how good your training regime is.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 20, 2010)

REXORE said:


> For those of you who say Anavar does not add any mass i have to say youre full of shit, I been looking for test for months then 3 weeks ago i found some Var i had from last year i never used so i said "fuck it" and started taking 40mg a day low and behold i weigh myself and bam 7lbs just like that. Just my 2cents!



first cycle i guess it sounds like.

and its not that it DONT work its that it HARDLY works and is HIGHLY priced.
Tbol is much better for gains, has LOW sides (feels like no sides) and is like 1/8th the cost.

and Iv run var at 50mg ed for about 10 weeks.
+ 300mg test EW.
its was ok but not worth it.
I love my test and tren.
tbol or deastrol or desialbolan 2 for an oral kickstart.
fuk var unless its for free or almost free  as in crazy ass sale.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 20, 2010)

..........


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 20, 2010)

Built said:


> Noted. I'm gathering info for a buddy of mine. How much clomid for the three weeks - suggestions?


 50mg daily


----------



## Built (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you HI.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 20, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> 50mg daily


 

+1


----------



## weldingman (Jul 21, 2010)

REXORE said:


> For those of you who say Anavar does not add any mass i have to say youre full of shit, I been looking for test for months then 3 weeks ago i found some Var i had from last year i never used so i said "fuck it" and started taking 40mg a day low and behold i weigh myself and bam 7lbs just like that. Just my 2cents!


 

I say ur full of shit, on 40mg a day u wont gain shit, you are just stuffing ur face to much, thats a powerlifting drug mainly because u gain strength and dont gain hardly any size and thats on 100mg a day, 7 lbs anyone could gain that naturally very fast. Just my elite statis.


----------



## weldingman (Jul 21, 2010)

and yes it does work very well with strength not mass.


----------



## lifthvy (Jul 25, 2010)

REXORE said:


> Im on 40 myself and staying on that dose. I got my test and started running it finaly..... going to run the Var and test en/cyp for 3 months. Var is good for me do it its antiwasting effects and with my job i might not be able to eat every2/3 hours or even dare i say it MISS A MEAL  I have been told to stay below 70Mg to avoid liver toxic effects/stress.


 
Even though it's a C-17 oral, it's "supposed" to be very mild on the liver values even at higher dosages. Got a buddy doing only 30mg. though and still getting some results.  Normal dose range is 50-100mg. ed., so 30 seems a bit low to me. Personally, for it's price I don't see the point incorporating it into a bulking cycle, but rather between cycles. JMO


----------



## johnson 45 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thats cool! I'm taking it soon...hey does Anavar increase libido like test?


----------



## unclem (Jul 25, 2010)

i never gained a pound on var but i got very, very hard and strong at 90mg ed for 6 weeks. no shutdown but i bridge so who nos i could have.


----------

